# هل تؤيد الديانة المسيحية الاعدام للقاتل



## آمــــــــــار (18 فبراير 2010)

*مرحبا*​ 
*حبيت بس اسأل واشوف شنو نظرة الديانة المسيحية لحكم القصاص الي اهوا الاعدام ؟؟*​ 
*طبعا كلنا نعرف ان ازهاق الروح حــرام ولازم الشخص المجرم ياخذ جزاءه على الي سواه*​ 
*وخصوصا اذا قام بقتل الاطفال الصغار تعتبر جريمة وحشية ... لان الاطفال صغار وما عندهم لا حول ولا قوة للدفاع عن انفسهم *​ 
*وبعد في جرايم بشعة ايضا على سبيل المثال لما انسان يقطع انسان ثاني ويكسر عظامه بعد :hlp::hlp: ... لا والله جد انا ما يبت شي من عندي ... ترى كله بالواقع موجودة هذي المواقف*​ 
*وساعات يكون حكم القصاص اقل شي ممكن نسويه للضحية الي تعذبت وماتت *​ 


*فما رأي الديانة المسيحية بالاعدام هل تؤيده او تعارضه ؟*​ 
*واذا كانت تؤيد الاعدام فكيف ستكون طريقة الاعدام عندهم ؟*​ 


*انا بإنتظار الاجابة *​


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 فبراير 2010)

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
أهلا بكِ آمار عضوة جديدة بين أخوتك
بالنسبة للمسيحية يا عزيزتى لم تأتى بشريعة لتنظيم الحياة الأرضية وإن كانت لمحت لبعض القواعد بشكل بسيط مثل تحريم الطلاق إلا لعلة الزنا فقط والحث على الخضوع للقوانين الوضعية.
عزيزتى ليس نقصا أو عيبا فى المسيحية عدم تطرقها لقوانين عملية لتسيير الحياة المدنية لأن جل أهدافها كانت ترتيب و تنظيم الحياة الروحية وإخضاع الجسد للروح وليس للقانون،فاليهودية نصت على أحكام شرعية نظرا لحداثة شعب الله فى العلاقة الروحية بينه وبين جابله فكان البشر فى تلك الفترة فى إحتياج لمشكاة الشريعة لإنارة درب المدنية،ولكن مع إكتمال نمو العلاقة بين الله والبشر والوصول إلى أوجها فى ملء الزمان بتجسد رب المجد يسوع فلم تعد البشرية فى حاجة لرؤية وضعية لتنظيم الحياة البشرية بل قام الرب يسوع بتوثيق الحياة الروحية بمصالحة الروح مع الجسد ، وفى خضوع الجسد للروح ماهو أعمق من خضوعه للقوانين،فالقوانين وضعت لنخالفها ونتعداها اما الحياة الروحية فهى النبراس الإلهى داخل النفس البشرية والتى لا تحتاج لقانون لترتيبها،كما أن القانون يجوز الإحتيال عليه والإلتفاف حوله اما الروح فلا نستطيع مخادعتها أو مهادنتها،كذلك نجد ان الخضوع للشرائع فى بعض الأوقات فشل فى تحقيق العدالة الإجتماعية فمثلا فى الإسلام يقطع يد السارق اليمنى ويستوى فى ذلك من يسرق مبلغا كبيرا من المال مع من يسرق رغيف خبز ليسد جوعه ، ومع الملاحظة والتجربة نجد أن كل القوانين الوضعية بل والشرائع السماوية يجوز التحايل عليها لأن سلطان مراقبتها هو سلطان أرضى ولك فى ذلك مثال تحديد الزوجات بأربع فللزوج ان يتحايل بتطليق إمرأة من الأربع لإحلال أخرى وهكذا دواليك، اما الحياة الروحية فسلطانها سماوى يكشف القلوب ويفحصها ، ولذلك أهتم السيد المسيح بوضع اللبنة الأساسية لهذة الحياة التى قانونها هو العلاقة بين الخالق والمخلوق.
وبالعودة لسؤالك عن عقوبة الإعدام نجد أن فى الشريعة اليهودية نص الكتاب على هذة العقوبة فى كثير من الجرائم والتعديات مثل القتل والإغتصاب ومن يعتدى على والديه والحلف بإسم الله باطلا ومن يسجد لآلهة غير الله الواحد.
أما فى المسيحية فنجد ان عقوبة الإعدام او القتل تحولت من إنتقام فردى إلى إنتقام إجتماعى يحق للمجتمع تطبيقه ضد الفرد المتعدى ولكن لا يجوز تطبيق الفرد ضد الفرد،أى ان الإعدام حق أصيل للدولة وليس للأفراد، وتوافق المسيحية على إعطاء هذا الحق للدول والحكومات لضمان صيانة الأمن والطمأنينة بين جنبات المجتمع المدنى ولتكوين أداة ردع لمن تسوله نفسه على قتل نفس اخرى أو الإضرار بها بشكل يؤذى الجسد والروح معا،كما ان المسيحية تحثنا على الخضوع للقوانين وإحترامها والخضوع للحكومات وعدم إثارة الفتن لأن كل هؤلاء الحكومات وضعت فى مناصبها بترتيب إلهى وحكمة سمائية.
أرجو أن أكون أعطيت نظرة شاملة لتساؤلك وما يتبعه من تساؤلات أخرى
مرة اخرى اهلا بكِ
سلام يسوع المسيح أترك لكِ


----------



## آمــــــــــار (18 فبراير 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> وبالعودة لسؤالك عن عقوبة الإعدام نجد أن فى الشريعة اليهودية نص الكتاب على هذة العقوبة فى كثير من الجرائم والتعديات مثل القتل والإغتصاب ومن يعتدى على والديه والحلف بإسم الله باطلا ومن يسجد لآلهة غير الله الواحد.
> أما فى المسيحية فنجد ان عقوبة الإعدام او القتل تحولت من إنتقام فردى إلى إنتقام إجتماعى يحق للمجتمع تطبيقه ضد الفرد المتعدى ولكن لا يجوز تطبيق الفرد ضد الفرد،أى ان الإعدام حق أصيل للدولة وليس للأفراد، وتوافق المسيحية على إعطاء هذا الحق للدول والحكومات لضمان صيانة الأمن والطمأنينة بين جنبات المجتمع المدنى ولتكوين أداة ردع لمن تسوله نفسه على قتل نفس اخرى أو الإضرار بها بشكل يؤذى الجسد والروح معا،كما ان المسيحية تحثنا على الخضوع للقوانين وإحترامها والخضوع للحكومات وعدم إثارة الفتن لأن كل هؤلاء الحكومات وضعت فى مناصبها بترتيب إلهى وحكمة سمائية.
> أرجو أن أكون أعطيت نظرة شاملة لتساؤلك وما يتبعه من تساؤلات أخرى
> مرة اخرى اهلا بكِ
> سلام يسوع المسيح أترك لكِ


 


*تقصد ان الديانة المسيحية تؤيد الاعدام بشكل عام ... لكن لو كان المجتمع الندني رافض ترفض معاه ؟*


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 فبراير 2010)

آمــــــــــار قال:


> *تقصد ان الديانة المسيحية تؤيد الاعدام بشكل عام ... لكن لو كان المجتمع الندني رافض ترفض معاه ؟*


 
ربما يصيب كلامك الكثير من الصحة
ما قصدت هو ان تطبيق الإعدام هو حق أصيل للدولة وليس للفرد فلا يجوز الثأر او الإنتقام الشخصى،وبالعودة للتعاليم المسيحية نجد ان الغفران الشخصى للمتعدى هو قمة الحياة المسيحية وذروة الإيمان ولكِ فى ذلك مثال : عندما أمسكت المراة الزانية وأقيم عليها شهودها الشرعيين فأتوا بها للسيد المسيح وطبقا للشريعة اليهودية فهى تستوجب الرجم حتى الموت ولكن ماذا كان تصرف المسيح؟ الغفــــــــــــــــــــــــران


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (18 فبراير 2010)

*العقيدة المسيحية تأمر بإحترام قوانين الدولة واحترام حاكم الدولة . *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 فبراير 2010)

العقيده المسيحيه لا موقف لها من قوانين الدوله 

فتنادي باحترام قانون الدوله ايما كان حتي لو مضطهد للمسيحيين و بولس الرسول احترم قانون الدوله الرومانيه التي عذبته و قتلته لايمانه بالمسيح يسوع

فالاعدام او عدم الاعدام او وسيلته حتي لا دخل لها في ديننا

دع ما لقيصر لقيصر و ما لله لله

واضح دلوقتي

سلام لكي


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (18 فبراير 2010)

*أسئلتك لا علاقة له بالمسيحيه ..

فالمسيحيه ليست دوله ولا يوجد لدينا شريعه بمعنى قوانين وحدود ...
اذا فعلت كذا فعقابك كذا !
اذا حدث كذا فعليك ان تقدم كذا وتقول كذا .... الخ !

فهذه القوانين والتشريعات تختص بكل دولة تتواجد المسيحية فيها ...
فالمسيحية ليست دولة !

لهذا السبب تجديها لكل زمان ومكان ... ويمكن تطبيقها في كل بلد وقبيلة ولسان مهما كانت ثقافاتهم وعاداتهم وتقاليدهم ...

فالمسيحية ليست شريعة ... لانها رسالة عالمية !

والشريعة قد تتضمن الكثير من القوانين والتشريعات الغير صالحة لكل زمان ومكان ولا يمكن ان يطبقها كل البشر !

المسيحية تتبع قوانين البلد الذي تتواجد فيه ( بما يتوافق مع رسالتها الانجيلية العالمية ) .*


----------



## آمــــــــــار (18 فبراير 2010)

+CHRISTIAN+ قال:


> *العقيدة المسيحية تأمر بإحترام قوانين الدولة واحترام حاكم الدولة . *


 

*شكرا لكم جميعا للمشاركة ... اعتقد ان اجابة كريستينا اوضح *

*بس عندي سؤال بعد اخر بالنسبة  للطفل المجرم ؟*

*لو كان المجرم قاصر ... او طفل صغيير جدا وارتكب فعلة شنيعة جريمة  لا احد يتصورها ماذا سيكون الحل هل نسامحه المجرم نظرا لصغر سنه ونتركه ام نعاقبه بشدة ؟؟:t9:*

*على سبيل المثال فتاة في بريطانيا عمرها 10 - 11 قمت بقتل ولدين صغيرين وعمر الاولاد 3 او 4 سنوات  ... قامت بخنقهم *
​


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (18 فبراير 2010)

> على سبيل المثال فتاة في بريطانيا عمرها 10 - 11 قمت بقتل ولدين صغيرين وعمر الاولاد 3 او 4 سنوات  ... قامت بخنقهم



*تسالي محاكم بريطانيا فهذا لا يخص المسيحيه وليس من اختصاصها بل من اختصاص الدولة .. فالمسيحيه دين وليست دوله !*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (18 فبراير 2010)

آمــــــــــار قال:


> *شكرا لكم جميعا للمشاركة ... اعتقد ان اجابة كريستينا اوضح *​
> 
> *بس عندي سؤال بعد اخر بالنسبة للطفل المجرم ؟*​
> *لو كان المجرم قاصر ... او طفل صغيير جدا وارتكب فعلة شنيعة جريمة لا احد يتصورها ماذا سيكون الحل هل نسامحه المجرم نظرا لصغر سنه ونتركه ام نعاقبه بشدة ؟؟:t9:*​
> *على سبيل المثال فتاة في بريطانيا عمرها 10 - 11 قمت بقتل ولدين صغيرين وعمر الاولاد 3 او 4 سنوات ... قامت بخنقهم *​


 
*هذا السؤال يوجهة لرجل القضاء وليس لرجل الدين .*
*المسيحية طريق لله بعيد عن هذه الوحشية ولااحكام دنيوية بل تدع هذا للحاكم وعلينا احترام القوانين وهكذا اوصانا الله .*
*المسيحية طريق للأبدية وليس للدنيا الفانية *


----------



## آمــــــــــار (18 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا اوضحت االاجابة لي*​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (19 فبراير 2010)

آمــــــــــار قال:


> *شكرا اوضحت االاجابة لي*​


 
*العفو تحت أمرك اهلا وسهلا بيكي وربنا يباركك *


----------



## آمــــــــــار (19 فبراير 2010)

+christian+ قال:


> *العفو تحت أمرك اهلا وسهلا بيكي وربنا يباركك *


 

*ويبارك لج بعد*

*شاكرة تواجدكم الكريم*​


----------



## حمورابي (21 فبراير 2010)

تحية
أمار 
طبعاً بالبداية أهلاً وسهلاً بيج 
وبما أن ألأخوة وضحولج كل شئ . 
ليش ما تقررين تشتريلج أنجيل وتدرسين بيه 
أذا ماكوا بالكويت أكو على النيت حملي ألأنجيل وكل يوم أدرسيلج جم أيه وتعرفي على 
السيد المسيح . 
دعوه مني اليكي لدراسة الكتاب المقدس والتعمق فيه . وألأيمان به .


----------



## منى الإسلام (23 فبراير 2010)

> فمثلا فى الإسلام يقطع يد السارق اليمنى ويستوى فى ذلك من يسرق مبلغا كبيرا من المال مع من يسرق رغيف خبز ليسد جوعه ،


 
قرأت الموضوع ... ولفت نظري هذه العبارة وأحببت تصحيحها بأعتباري مسلمة وأعرف ديني أكثر ...

فالإسلام ... لا يقطع يد السارق إلا إذا بلغ حد النصاب الموجب للقطع أما أقل منه لا تقطع اليد بل يغرم السارق 
وأما بالنسبة للجوع ... فإن السارق لا تقطع يده أبدا إذا سرق في أيام المجاعة أو لشدة الحاجة وتدخل هذه تحت عنوان ( الضروات تبيح المحظورات )

وشكرا ً .. 

وهناك لي تعليق إذا كان هذا ممكن ... أو أستفسارا ً 

الديانة المسيحية أرتبطت فقط بالروحانيات وتغذية الروح دون الأرتباط بواقع الحياة ، وأعتمادها لتسيير حياتها على قوانين الدولة الوضعية .. أو بالقوانين التي وردت في التوراة الكتاب الذي أنزل على سيدنا موسى ..

فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟؟؟؟​​​​


----------



## alaakamel30 (23 فبراير 2010)

الاخت منى الإسلام اهلا بكِ
ياريت حضرتك تراجعى دينك اللى بتقولى انك عارفاه كويس
نصاب قطع اليد فى السرقة فى الإسلام هو ربع دينار يعنى ثمن رغيف عيش وثمن زجاجة كوكاكولا فى الكويت ومش جايب ثمن زجاجة فيمتو
أما عن عدم تطبيق الحد فى المجاعة فطبعا مش معنى ان فرد يجوع معنى كده ان فيه مجاعة عندك فى مصر مثلا الناس بتبيع عيالها رغم ان الخير كتير،بإختصار فقر الفرد قد لا يرد إلى قحط عام
سلام


----------



## Twin (23 فبراير 2010)

آمــــــــــار قال:


> *شكرا اوضحت االاجابة لي*​


*يعني أوك 

طيب أسمحلي أغلق الموضوع لعدم التشتيت والتدخلات

يغلق 

وليكون بركة ​سلام ونعمة​*


----------

